# Tight  @£%%^&^%£#@



## Wooie1958 (Sep 27, 2022)

Staying at St. Martory tonight and it's 4 euros ( collected ) which includes water and electric.

Only us here when they came round at 7pm and wrote out a proper headed ticket which we display in the windscreen.

It's now 8pm and half a dozen French have just turned up, one of them walked over to us looked in the windscreen, nodded to the others and they've parked up and plugged into the electric using splitters.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have seen this a few times with the french, I cannot decide if they are tight or if it is a game for them


----------



## Robmac (Sep 27, 2022)

Have they split into your electricity Graham or another EHU point?


----------



## mikejay (Sep 27, 2022)

Something I noticed while stopping on free aires was french vans parked up with no one going near them all silverscreens down like they were just storing them. Also the french always seem to know where to get free water from  

Mike
​


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 27, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Have they split into your electricity Graham or another EHU point?



No Rob, it would be knuckle butty time if they did that  

There are 4 EHU points, i have 1 and they've split the other 3,  i.e. 2 into each of them.

Last time i saw the shear panic of having to pay was at Boulogne sur Mer before the pay barrier went up. They were still packing away as they were driving out before the Police Municiple turned up at 9am to collect the money.


----------



## Wully (Sep 27, 2022)

Not just the French seen this at Millport they had a two price system £10 for pitch and a £5 for electric but they were paying the lower price of £10 then hooking up . Now you don’t have the option you have to pay for the hook up wither you need it of not.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks like the French have some scots Irish blood in them, tight as a ducks you know what.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 27, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Staying at St. Martory tonight and it's 4 euros ( collected )
> It's now 8pm and half a dozen French have just turned up, one of them walked over to us looked in the windscreen, nodded to the others and they've parked up and plugged into the electric using splitters.


Are you sure they were  real Frenchmen ?.
Coming from where you live , you wouldn't recognise a Yorkshire accent, if they weren't speaking slowly ?


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2022)

Seen this many times. Always makes me laugh. I think the French motorhomer psyche is a bit different to ours. As I understand it Aires were created as a solution to the huge increasing numbers of vans parking everywhere and anywhere which was and still is to many considered a right in France. To be herded onto official Aires and worse still asked to actually pay for it doesnt sit well with some of them. The motorhome and motorhomer is much more respected in France than it is here though where many consider us as freeloaders who cant afford a proper holiday.

This could be bollox if course. They might just be right as a gnats chuff.


----------



## Caz (Sep 27, 2022)

Not just the French, the English do it too. Stayed a few times on Cannock Chase, the ranger comes round twice a day - think it was about 5pm and 10am. After his early evening call, quite a few turned up and they were all long gone when he came again next morning.


----------



## n brown (Sep 27, 2022)

i noticed immediately that the French always took their dogs for a walk about the time the guy came round for the dosh . if you talk to them ,they see it as a laugh .it's their country and their game ,fair play to them ,every day's a storming of the Bastille !
actually ,thinking about it ,it was the same when we were doing the markets . when i saw the placier heading my way ,i'd sometimes duck behind a van or tree ,often with my neighbouring stall holders , till he'd given up and gone .


----------



## alcam (Sep 27, 2022)

barryd said:


> Seen this many times. Always makes me laugh. I think the French motorhomer psyche is a bit different to ours. As I understand it Aires were created as a solution to the huge increasing numbers of vans parking everywhere and anywhere which was and still is to many considered a right in France. To be herded onto official Aires and worse still asked to actually pay for it doesnt sit well with some of them. The motorhome and motorhomer is much more respected in France than it is here though where many consider us as freeloaders who cant afford a proper holiday.
> 
> This could be bollox if course. They might just be right as a gnats chuff.


Think you're right .
In Paimpol , barrier working so had to pay , first time ever .
Pretty sure non working barrier has been thanks to our French friends


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have seen the French break all the rules of Aires ( in France),  but I don't care. It's their country and they pay the taxes.


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2022)

alcam said:


> Think you're right .
> In Paimpol , barrier working so had to pay , first time ever .
> Pretty sure non working barrier has been thanks to our French friends


Lol. I remember down in Landes (south west France) at one of the big lakes.  Huge grassy Aire with a barrier. Back end in October. We couldn't understand why it was so busy. When we went in and tried to work out the ticket system some French guys came bounding over to gleefully tell us you can stay as long as you want and the ticket for one night will just let you out (something like that). Some of them looked like they were set up for the rest of the year. We left after one night. If was horrible


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 28, 2022)

Nida. And I have a standing joke...
When we notice the French parked badly or not paying etc we say .....
"because we are French"...
 mind you same in Italy and the world over


----------



## JQB (Sep 30, 2022)

barryd said:


> Seen this many times. Always makes me laugh. I think the French motorhomer psyche is a bit different to ours. As I understand it Aires were created as a solution to the huge increasing numbers of vans parking everywhere and anywhere which was and still is to many considered a right in France. To be herded onto official Aires and worse still asked to actually pay for it doesnt sit well with some of them. The motorhome and motorhomer is much more respected in France than it is here though where many consider us as freeloaders who cant afford a proper holiday.
> 
> This could be bollox if course. They might just be right as a gnats chuff.


You are right for sure that motorhomers (and campervanners come to that) are more respected there. Seems to me that most councils around our coast and tourist areas consider us all as undesirables, and their local newspapers print a load of exagerrated untrue.


----------



## JQB (Sep 30, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Staying at St. Martory tonight and it's 4 euros ( collected ) which includes water and electric.
> 
> Only us here when they came round at 7pm and wrote out a proper headed ticket which we display in the windscreen.
> 
> It's now 8pm and half a dozen French have just turned up, one of them walked over to us looked in the windscreen, nodded to the others and they've parked up and plugged into the electric using splitters.


Splitters? How about splitters splitting splitters serving six vans which we saw at an aire in Bergen Norway.  They were not yorkshire folk. The leccy was included but there were very few outlets


----------



## barryd (Oct 1, 2022)

JQB said:


> You are right for sure that motorhomers (and campervanners come to that) are more respected there. Seems to me that most councils around our coast and tourist areas consider us all as undesirables, and their local newspapers print a load of exagerrated untrue.



Ive been on Aires in France that are right in the middle of houses.  No way would they get permission for that here.  The French dont seem territorial like we are and as said, they see the value all those visitors will bring.  I can remember on two occasions in France being offered free parking when we were off the beaten track in the south of France also.  One was a really lovely pretty village, Think a French Cotswolds type of twee little place. Quite posh really.  We turned up at Dusk and some bloke came out of his garden and just said we could park on their boules court in the middle of the village.  On another occasions we were trying to find a remote Aire in the Dordgone which just didnt appear to be there.  We were about to leave and some guy came running out of a farmhouse and just invited us to stay on his large garden.   Can you imagine that attitude happening here?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 1, 2022)

JQB said:


> Splitters? How about splitters splitting splitters serving six vans which we saw at an aire in Bergen Norway.  They were not yorkshire folk. The leccy was included but there were very few outlets



Surely they would trip out the EHU constantly?


----------



## barryd (Oct 1, 2022)

I have occasionally used Splitters in France before we got solar and been very grateful for them.  I think generally the idea is you just use them to charge up the batteries and keep things going.  I remember turning up late at the Aire in the mountains at lac laouzas in the Tarn region and on the last available pitch the one hookup point left was taken.  Its a right carry on getting there and we wanted to stay five or six days and my battery was not great.  I asked our neighbour if he minded sharing and (being a cheeky bastud) did he have a splitter. No problem was the answer and he produced one!  We did trip it now and again but someone would just switch it back on.  I rewarded him with some of my Leffe supply


----------



## izwozral (Oct 1, 2022)

barryd said:


> Ive been on Aires in France that are right in the middle of houses.  No way would they get permission for that here.  The French dont seem territorial like we are and as said, they see the value all those visitors will bring.  I can remember on two occasions in France being offered free parking when we were off the beaten track in the south of France also.  One was a really lovely pretty village, Think a French Cotswolds type of twee little place. Quite posh really.  We turned up at Dusk and some bloke came out of his garden and just said we could park on their boules court in the middle of the village.  On another occasions we were trying to find a remote Aire in the Dordgone which just didnt appear to be there.  We were about to leave and some guy came running out of a farmhouse and just *invited us to stay on his large garden.*   Can you imagine that attitude happening here?


We had that happen in NZ on two occasions, the first time we got absolutely slaughtered on the owners home made gin. Next day we were given a bottle and a large chunk of home smoked salmon.
Things like that really add to the holiday experience don't they.


----------



## barryd (Oct 1, 2022)

izwozral said:


> We had that happen in NZ on two occasions, the first time we got absolutely slaughtered on the owners home made gin. Next day we were given a bottle and a large chunk of home smoked salmon.
> Things like that really add to the holiday experience don't they.



They do indeed.  I remember finding the lovely new Aire at the village of Fources in Gers.  Pretty little place and a cracking aire. We were literally the first people to use it.  Half the village turned out to greet us and then a party was despatched to us in the morning to see if there was anything we needed and to find out what we thought of their Aire.   Being an internet gobshite I blabbed about it all over. 

They are charging now but I think they put in hookup points









						Fources
					

Details for Fources a Overnight parking - with services Fourcès, Gers, Occitanie, France, 32250



					www.searchforsites.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Oct 1, 2022)

barryd said:


> I have occasionally used Splitters in France before we got solar and been very grateful for them.  I think generally the idea is you just use them to charge up the batteries and keep things going.  I remember turning up late at the Aire in the mountains at lac laouzas in the Tarn region and on the last available pitch the one hookup point left was taken.  Its a right carry on getting there and we wanted to stay five or six days and my battery was not great.  I asked our neighbour if he minded sharing and (being a cheeky bastud) did he have a splitter. No problem was the answer and he produced one!  We did trip it now and again but someone would just switch it back on.  I rewarded him with some of my Leffe supply



I used a Splitter at The Ram pub at Brandon, as did many others on the meet there. The landlord had told us to do so though.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 1, 2022)

barryd said:


> On another occasions we were trying to find a remote Aire in the Dordgone which just didnt appear to be there.  We were about to leave and some guy came running out of a farmhouse and just invited us to stay on his large garden.   Can you imagine that attitude happening here?



Had a similar experience in Applecross Barry.

I have a standing invite to stay at a house there from one of the locals who I got drinking with. A famous musician as it happens, he probably just wanted to be seen with me I expect.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 2, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Had a similar experience in Applecross Barry.
> 
> I have a standing invite to stay at a house there from one of the locals who I got drinking with. A famous musician as it happens, *he probably just wanted to be seen with me I expect.*


He was probably virtue signalling Rob, "oh, look at me taking care of a person from care in the community".


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 2, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Had a similar experience in Applecross Barry.
> 
> I have a standing invite to stay at a house there from one of the locals who I got drinking with. A famous musician as it happens, he probably just wanted to be seen with me I expect.


Was it barryd?


----------



## izwozral (Oct 2, 2022)

Robmac said:
Had a similar experience in Applecross Barry.

I have a standing invite to stay at a house there from one of the locals who I got drinking with. A famous musician as it happens, he probably just wanted to be seen with me I expect.


Tezza33 said:


> Was it barryd?



Couldn't have been Tez, Rob said 'musician'.


----------

